# best fashion/event photography lense/flash combo+ prime lense nikon d90



## lala (Apr 17, 2010)

I currently use a nikkor 35mm 1.8 with my d90 and am getting into more portraiture for print and magazine features as well as fashion/nighttime-event photography. I'm also a student on a budget. I want to know if you guys can suggest any good lense/flash combos to that will suit these purposes.

I'm not sure but I think you can attach other lenses to my prime lense? If this is so, would that work for any lense or is there specific kinds?

I'm doing a bunch of shoots at the end of may, so please let me know asap so i can order some goooods!

thanks eacemrgreen:


----------

